# Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

Schönen guten Abend zusammen,  
tja ich habe gerde etwas geschfft wofür ich mir kräftig in den hintern beissen könnte#q#q#q.
Ich wollte mal wissen wei viel Wg so mein alter DAM Multipicker hat. Bei 60 Gr. war dann Schluss. Ich dann irgenwei leicht das Blei angehoben und ein bisschen rumgewabbelt. Zack, schöner Bruch:c:c:c.
Die schöne Spitze einaml fett durch genau an der Stelle wo die Stechverbindung ist:c.
Tja, Steckverbindung kaputt und kein ander Wechselspitze da die Rute mal ein Geschenk war#6.
Ich dann am überlegen was man dann eventuell amchen könnte. Neu kaufen!!!

Ich dann die SuFu und google sowei Askari gequält und diese Ruten sind dabei in die etwas engere Wahl gekommen:

Sänger - Spirit One Picker 300
eBay: Spro Prion Power Picker Rute (Artikel 170125125086 endet 01.07.07 19:07:05 MESZ)
Askari - OnlineShop
Askari - OnlineShop
Askari - OnlineShop

So nun suche ich also einen neuen Winkelpicker. Sollte möglichst nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten. Mindestens 2 Spitzen haben.
Der Picker wüder dann in meinem Haus-See (6 Ha) zum Köfi und Rotaugenfsichen darnkommen aber auch schon den ein oder anderen kleinen Karpfen packen.

Die Rolle denke habe ich schon in der Spro RedR arc 10200 gefunden. Ich denke die geht in Ordnung#6#6#6.

Das wärs  eigentlich auch schon, schreibt einafch mal welche Rue ihr fischt und welche ihr mir empfeheln könnt#6.

Greetz 
Feeder-Freak


----------



## Weißfischfredi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Hallo Feeder Freak,
kommst Du denn mit einer Rutenlänge von 3m aus ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Ja, klar. Die kleineren Rotaugen stehn bei uns am see sehr nahe am Ufer von daher geht dei Länge schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

ich würde die sänger spirit one picker nehmen! top sag ich nur! hat ein angegebenes wg bis 60g und das kann man auch noch halbwegs vernunftig werfen! ich bin einfach nur super zufrieden mit dem teil!
als rolle nimm eine shimano exage 1000. da der abstand rolle-schnurführungsring doch ziehmlich eng ist! und auserdem ist die kombo so extrem leicht und ausgewogen!
mein größter fisch damit war eine neun pfund brasse! und die hat noch ne menge reserven!
diese kombo ist einfach nur spitze! 
ürigens macht die rolle schon über zwei jahre leichtes feedern mit... ohne jegliche beanstandungen!


----------



## Weißfischfredi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Dann denke ich ist die Spro eine interesannte Rute.
Zumindest was die Artikelbeschreibung zum Preisverältniss angeht.
Kann mich leider nicht auf Erfahrungswerte beziehen da ich mich
auf eine minimale Rutenlänge von 3,90 eingeschossen habe.
Wir müssen bei uns einfach zu weit raus zum Feedern.
Gruß und viel Erfolg bei der Suche.

P.S. wenn mir ein Stock gebrochen ist sage ich mir immer:
Ja,ja so ist es eben. der See nimmt und er der See gibt.
Leider hat er in deinem Fall genommen.#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Zur Exage: Diese Rolle hatte ich auch im Blickfeld aber seitdem ich meine erste Frontbremsrolle habe merke ich das ich damit irgendwei besser mit zurechtkomme. KP wieso aber es ist einfch so. Ich denke es wird dann auch wohl die Arc 10200 die ich mir dann dazu kaufe#6.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

ich meine auch die mit frontbremse die fa nicht die ra (heckbremse) ich fische übrigens NUR mit frontbremsrollen!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Die kostet sogar nur 41 Euro. dann werde ich mir di holen. vieln dank hätte sonst noch mehr Kohle für die Arc ausgegeben.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

und ich fische übrigens die ältere spirit one! die hat nur ein wg bis 60g! die neue hatte ich auch schon in der hand! die ist auch klasse! für den preis gibt es nichts besseres! aber such mal nach der älteren... die bekommst du villeicht noch billiger! sie hat keinen matten blank wie die neue und nur ein wg bis 60g.
und sie hat übrigens DREI CARBONSPITZEN (die alte)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Die ältere habe ich aber leider meines wissens nicht gefunden. Aber wenn hier Leute von der Spro überzeugt sind dann denke kaufe ich mir die auch. Oder hat da jemand was gegen einzuwenden???


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

die spro gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht! da geb lieber 20€ mehr aus und kauf die die neue spirit one! die hab ich irgendwo für etwas über 40€ gesehen! da hast du was vernünftiges! und als rollenalternative wäre noch die daiwa laguna 2000 zu nennen! auch klasse!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Bei Ebay habe ich dei Exage sogar für 39 Euro gesehen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Hat sonst keiner einen Winkelpicker???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

kann dir die schimano ruten an hertz legen da machste nix falsch


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

kauf dir die sänger spirit one picker 330 und eine 2500er exage oder die daiwa laguna 2000.  
dann hast du was fürn paar jahre#6
oder halt die spirit one picker 300 und die 1000er exage oder daiwa laguna 1500
jedenfalls gehts für den preis nicht besser!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> kann dir die schimano ruten an hertz legen da machste nix falsch



Bloß leider sind die sehr teuer. Bloß ich wollte eben nicht so viel ausgeben da ich ein kleiner armer Schüler bin:q:q:q. Naja, vielleicht schau ich mal ob ich irgendwo noch was dazu verdienen  kann. Weil mit 16 Euro pro Monat sind die ganz großrn Sprünge nicht drinne:r.


----------



## brandungsteufel (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Hi,

habe mir vor 3 Monaten bei Fishermanspartner für 46€ einen Shimano Nexave Piker 2.70 gekauft. Ist für den Preis eine gute Rute.

Es sind 2 Spitzen im Transportbehälter dabei. Benutze ich immer zum Köfi fangen mit leichtem Futterkorb.

Grüsse


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Bloß leider kostet diese Rute nun wieder 80 Euro da es sie nun leidr nicht mehr im Angebot gibt:v. Wieso müssen einem die sachen auch immer kaputt gehen wenn es dei sachen nicht mehr im Angebot gibt???:m:m:r:r:r


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

von Shimano beckomste auch günstigere  Picker Ruten. 
 lieber 1 mal investieren wie immer nach Kaufen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Welche denn???
Die Rute sollte ja auch nicht zum extremen Fischen dienen sondern eben KöFis und eben Brassen fangen aber eben auch schon den ein doer anderen kleieneren Karpfen aushalten#6.


----------



## Aalkoenig (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Und warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine Ersatzspitze?


Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> lieber 1 mal investieren wie immer nach Kaufen


genau! deshalb die sänger.... 
ist nur mein tip! meiner meinung nach gibt es für unter 80€ keine besseren ruten!
hier im forum findest du auch bestimmt noch was (auser von mir) zu der spirit one serie!  
bei den shimanos bezahlst du ja zu einem großteil den namen mit... aber sicher sind die auch top! nur ich kann nur immer wieder zu der spirit one raten!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*



Aalkoenig schrieb:


> Und warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine Ersatzspitze??
> 
> 
> Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:



Weil ja auch die Steckverbindung gebrochen ist und ere Picker schon über 10 Jahre auf dem buckel hat (wie gesagt war ein geschenk von einem Altangler). War jetzt auch nicht das dollste Teil (DAM Fighter Multipicker 270). 
Wenn nur die Spitze kaputt wäre hätte ich bestimmt auch noch mal geschaut aber so:v. Nun gut ich werde mir einafch nen neuen holen. Hatte das sowieso nächstet Jahr vor#6.

Feeder


----------



## brandungsteufel (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Habe mit dem Picker vor kurzen eine 65 Brasse an Land gezogen. Die Kämpfen zwar nicht besonders haben aber ein schönes Gewicht.

War kein Problem.

Grüsse


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Blod leider ist dei shimano für meine Verhältnisse zu teuer.


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

hab mir bei ebay für 28 Euro eine Magna princess picker gekauft und finde die ganz annehmbar

Gruß

p.s.: nimm doch keine so kleine Rolle (arc 10200)- lieber eine 30er Grösse, die ist vielseitig und hat ordentlich Schnureinzug und Reserven


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> hab mir bei ebay für 28 Euro eine Magna princess picker gekauft und finde die ganz annehmbar
> 
> Gruß
> 
> p.s.: nimm doch keine so kleine Rolle (arc 10200)- lieber eine 30er Grösse, die ist vielseitig und hat ordentlich Schnureinzug und Reserven


 

und werfen läßt es sich mit einer größeren Rolle auch viel einfacher


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Ne, 30 habe ich schon. benutze sie sbare zum mittleren feedern.  Na, gut wenn ihr das meint.#c ich wollte mir noch eine 40 kaufen. Die dann an meine heavy feeder machen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Ne 50er Rolle wär dafür auch nicht verkehrt.

Petri 
Philipp


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Mit Heyvy feeder meinte ich eher auf Karpfen feedern. D.H. so eine Schnurstärke von 0,27 oder so. Das heißt ich bracuhe ga keine übernatürlich große Rolle#6.


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

ich fisch auf meiner heavy Feeder Rute im Fluß und für Weitwürfe bald eine 60er Rolle. Eine 50er ist nicht mal so gross...

Gruß
Philipp

- Aber jetzt zurück zu den angesagten Winkelpickerruten!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Winkelpicker*

Ich fische ja auch im See nur ab und zu mal am Rhein|rolleyes.


----------

